# New router bit Amana



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Fellow wodworkers,
Just recieved my copy of Woodsmith, and found an storyl on the new line of bits by Amana. I could go into a discription and the web address, but I will not.


Search engine: Amana router bits click on Amana bits
In the search at the Amana site, search for "in tech"
When your bit becomes dull, just buy the insert (about 1/2 the cost of a new bit.) 
Happy woodworking
Bud


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting, but I'd be concerned about the cross-sectional balance at high speeds.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

just had a look at the site, wow great bit selection. i like alot the tambour door bit set. i made 12 set of the doors last year and it takes hours to glue the slats onto the cloth but looking at the video, wow i love the idea - can some one get me a idea on price and shipping cost to australia - never bought anything from over seas not even a bride.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glad you are posting again Bud, havent heard from you in a while.

Amana is one of the top level bit producers, I would not be concerned about their engineering skills.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

opelblues said:


> just had a look at the site, wow great bit selection. i like alot the tambour door bit set. i made 12 set of the doors last year and it takes hours to glue the slats onto the cloth but looking at the video, wow i love the idea - can some one get me a idea on price and shipping cost to australia - never bought anything from over seas not even a bride.


Gary,
Be prepared to float a loan for shipping from the US to OZ land.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

It may be indexed by the set screw and or a groove. I wish Jet used a groove system with their JPM molder knives. It would greatly simplify set up and unwanted knife rise at gib tightening


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is no balance issue at all. 

The only issue here is are they worth it for a home shop. Even as a professional one man shop I never wear out regular bits, so the Amana are just not needed as their initial cost is pretty high. I doubt you ever would need to replace the blades from wearing them out, so what is the point?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> Gary,
> Be prepared to float a loan for shipping from the US to OZ land.


Amana router bits are made in Israel, which is about the same distance from Australia and America.


----------

